# small game vs deer



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

On the deer hunting forum, pinefarm has stated that he is pushing the NRC to start archery season on Sept. 1st. Also he wants early antlerless to be state wide. How would those of you that hunt small game feel about this change?


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Too hot. Mess up early goose season. 

Whats the benefit of a Sept hunt. Why not June.



jmo


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

They way they keep adding deer season they should just have a antlerless sesason year round and a buck season from oct first to nov 15 for bow and nov 15 to dec 1st for gun and doe only for ml. I am sick of all this deer hunting it has ruined most other types of hunting. Used to be able to get permission to goose hunt in sept on private lands around here but now everybody is afraid your going to ruin there deer hunting.


----------



## dougdad (Nov 11, 2007)

My personel opinion, the earlier seasons might be ok in the areas of heavy consintrations of deer, help to thin them out some. But I think there are to many (special) seasons. Why not combine rifle and muzelloader together into one long season, (firearms season) Then have archery seperate as is. The small game seasons should be extended further into the next year. Just my OP. :idea:


----------



## 19rabbit52 (Jul 15, 2007)

Deer hunters already have way to long of a time in the woods. The bad thing is most of them think small game hunters should stay out of the woods when they are hunting.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

I am mainly a deer hunter and I would honestly say I love small game hunters. I only have the option to hunt state land. Everytime I am out Its like I have a deer drive set up for me. I know where the small game guys start so I position myself accordingly. I agree about all the early seasons( about there being too many). I think they should be into january. I love to rabbit hunt so I know some of you guys might not like that, but I usually hunt rabbits midday anyways so I don't see too many deer hunters that can sit all day in that cold. 

Good hunting,

Lee


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

what happened to all the whining about quality deer managment?
how are you going to grow bigger better deer if you keep taking more and more of them?


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Heck no!! Im a huge deer hunter but I would like to see less days and more opportunity. What I man by that is 1 buck shorter season, earn a buck, portect the buttons stuff like that. 


But I dirgess, it would suck.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

That would make no sense. Too much meat would be spoiled. Also the sale of small game licenses would plummet. 

Does someone really like to play with gnats and mosquitoes while hunting in their camo underwear:lol:?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

how about instead of shooting another deer,,, those highly skilled deer staulkers try shooting a squirrel with a bow?


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

john warren said:


> how about instead of shooting another deer,,, those highly skilled deer staulkers try shooting a squirrel with a bow?


I always acrry an older arrow with a field tip for that exact reason, and i know alot of other bow hunters that do also. 

I don't understand why such an agnst against bow hunting? Nor do I agree with the statement that we have to much time to be in the woods.

I'm an avid rabbit and squirrel hunter and as such I have from 15 Sept to 01 Mar for squirrel and 31 Mar for rabbit...who has to much time to be in the woods? That's 5-6 months pursuing a much less elusive creature than a deer, not to mention a much easier means of taking said game than with a bow and arrow. 

People...the woods are for all of us. Be respectful of others but do what you enjoy! If the season is open for small game and deer then both small game and deer hunters have the right to the woods. I hate these stupid arguments that do nothing but divide sportsman like sissy school girls gossiping over the latest fad...or worse...acting like politians.

SHUT UP AND HUNT!

Sorry for the rant. To much dividing and not enough unity!


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Why not have the bow season go until the middle of January? Less bugs, no spoiled meat. Less deer to get hit by cars. Up the annie to 2 deer with a bow, and those that whine of how cold it is, stay home! I like the small game season and it would be a shame to lose it but I'm afraid it would be lost for all the bow hunters would go deer hunting instead. Yes, I too carry an arrow for those squirrels, rabbits, and sometimes other critters.


----------



## spooledbseries (Aug 15, 2008)

john warren said:


> how about instead of shooting another deer,,, those highly skilled deer staulkers try shooting a squirrel with a bow?


 I always have an arrow with a judo tip


----------



## thatkid (Sep 20, 2009)

bowhuntr81 said:


> People...the woods are for all of us. Be respectful of others but do what you enjoy! If the season is open for small game and deer then both small game and deer hunters have the right to the woods. I hate these stupid arguments that do nothing but divide sportsman like sissy school girls gossiping over the latest fad...or worse...acting like politians.
> SHUT UP AND HUNT!!


I couldn't agree more. I hunt both small game and deer, while small game hunting I try to be respectful to the deer hunters but sometimes I dont see the bow hunters (no orange). I have had deer hunters I've walked up on whistle to inform me of their presence and I quietly leave the area same way I came in.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

I think that small game hunters and bow hunters can get along anytime its just that SOME bow hunters have this idea that after oct 1 small gamers have to take a back seat so they can go and live out their trophy dreams and that any movement is gonna mess up their hunt. I rank those certain guys right up there with bass anglers that think you should move because they are in a tournament. Also some small gamers need to be more respectful of bow hunters when they anounce themselves. However sometimes for some reason I have no idea of they dont anounce themselves and then get mad when somebody shoots in a tree or in the air near them. I feel that most of the problems could be solved by making these issues better. I try to squeeze in as much of all kinds of hunting when I can and have been on both sides of this issue.


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

19rabbit52 said:


> Deer hunters already have way to long of a time in the woods. The bad thing is most of them think small game hunters should stay out of the woods when they are hunting.


x2

I love deer hunting, but it is getting to a point that the overall season is too long rather than not long enough.


----------



## terrierman816 (Jul 31, 2007)

bowhuntr81 said:


> I don't understand why such an agnst against bow hunting? Nor do I agree with the statement that we have to much time to be in the woods.
> 
> I'm an avid rabbit and squirrel hunter and as such I have from 15 Sept to 01 Mar for squirrel and 31 Mar for rabbit...who has to much time to be in the woods? That's 5-6 months pursuing a much less elusive creature than a deer, not to mention a much easier means of taking said game than with a bow and arrow.
> 
> ...


I respect your right to be in the woods but tell me whats the general sentiment when I drop my dogs while your bow hunting?! Last evening I went out and 2 outta 3 of the spots I went too had bowhunters in the woods. Out of courtesy I turned around and went elsewhere. But really why should I??!! Now some puddinhead wants to make bow season start Sept. 1st. There is enough time/seasons as it is. If you can't take a deer(s) in the existing seasons you need to find a new hobby!!!

Sorry for the rant. I'm just alittle tired of this deer season BS!

And by the way I DO DEER HUNT.


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

:


terrierman816 said:


> I respect your right to be in the woods but tell me whats the general sentiment when I drop my dogs while your bow hunting?! Last evening I went out and 2 outta 3 of the spots I went too had bowhunters in the woods. Out of courtesy I turned around and went elsewhere. But really why should I??!! Now some puddinhead wants to make bow season start Sept. 1st. There is enough time/seasons as it is. If you can't take a deer(s) in the existing seasons you need to find a new hobby!!!
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I'm just alittle tired of this deer season BS!
> 
> And by the way I DO DEER HUNT.


----------



## sharodbeagler (Oct 2, 2009)

Being an avid rabbit hunter and houndsmen I would not like to see the season extended.But for those that think small game hunter should not be in the woods during bow season, I have seen deer move around my beagles that were running a rabbit and have had those deer walk right in front of bowhunters and muzzleloader hunter and ibeleave that they would not have gotten a shot at these deer because of where they were laided up so lets work together and be resectful of other before the tree huggers take over the woods altogether


----------



## Michhunter92 (Sep 26, 2007)

I wont think its sweet to hunt in sep i would hunt all year round execpt for the summer i like my bass fishin :coolgleam


----------

